
10 years iPad: How Apple got the eBook UX right (and Windows still lacks it) - teinac
https://medium.com/@egowrap/the-1-reason-why-i-went-for-an-ipad-1-in-2010-was-the-promise-that-its-the-best-ebook-reader-out-42c9314db67e
======
ksaj
I got a new laptop that happened to have Windows 10 on it. While fiddling
around on it (before abandoning ship and installing Linux on it) I was
seriously jarred by how so many of the setup and configuration screens are
still exactly the way they were 2 decades ago for Windows.

They put so much effort on polish and whatever on the general in-your-face
parts of the UI, and yet all these archaic bits keep coming through all over
the place.

I was pretty surprised. I find most Linux distros to be far more coherent and
consistent experiences.

I stopped upgrading my Mac when iTunes deleted 80% of my music. It's relegated
to recording music with Logic and nothing else, now. I don't trust the OS
enough to care what happens to it otherwise. Eventually that hardware will
die, but by then I won't be using Logic anymore, either.

